# Aksys Games teases mysterious '4infinity' game



## WiiUBricker (Mar 19, 2015)

Aksys Games, the game studio known for many japanese games, among others arguably the most popular ones, Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors and Virtues Last Reward, has opened the teaser website 4infinity.co, which displays the numbers "0303". After digging further in the source code of the site, NeoGAF users discovered the following images:









This opens up speculation towards what next game is being teased. User have found out that the first image anagrams to:

_"Meet my leader Phi no escape."_

Some NeoGAF moderators who might know something seem to be hinting at _Zero Escape 3_. Either way the general consensus towards this is that it actually is a teaser for _Zero Escape 3_, a continuation of _Zero Escape 2: Virtues Last Reward_.

Now before people start screaming in joy, please recall that Kotaro Uchikoshi, the writer of the Zero Espace series, announced with a heavy heart via Twitter one year ago that _Zero Escape 3_ probably won't happen due to the lacking commercial success of the Zero Escape series in Japan. Since then, no announcements have been made regarding the future of the series.




Source


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 19, 2015)

I hope it's Zero Escape 3 *.*


----------



## _v3 (Mar 19, 2015)

Could it be that the writer of the Zero Escape series is writing the story of another infinity game???
(I know it's highly unlikely but still, one can dream).


----------



## ChaosBoi (Mar 20, 2015)

It's also possible ZE is actually an Infinity game. Wouldn't be a stretch, since Uchikoshi (I think) pretty much confirmed in his VLR interview that 



Spoiler



It was Blickwinkel whom Akane was talking to at the end of VLR.


 
As much as I'd like this game to be ZE3, a lot of people seem to think it's either Yandere Hell, or a Punchline game, since Uchikoshi is the writer for that anime.

EDIT: Just noticed that the font for 999's new boxart seems like it would match those numbers as well.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 20, 2015)

Really wish the internet would stop getting my hopes up about ZE3. Seriously, I'd take a cancellation of just about any game currently in development (including MGSV, either Fire Emblem game, even Star Fox U or Persona 5) if it meant getting an actual conclusion.


----------



## BrightNeko (Mar 20, 2015)

It will certainly be a surprise if we get ZE3, even if it is a novel or manga series  I wonder if the series is really all that popular in the states though and also how PSN+ works for game devs, since virtue's last reward was free on PSN way back.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 21, 2015)

I'd absolutely love for it to be ZE3, but I have no real hopes of it being so. I think a lot of people are just seeing what they want to see, regardless of reality.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 21, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> I'd absolutely love for it to be ZE3, but I have no real hopes of it being so. I think a lot of _*people are just seeing what they want to see, regardless of reality.*_


 
You are not funny


----------



## endoverend (Mar 21, 2015)

Whether or not it's Zero Escape 3, it will probably still be awesome.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 21, 2015)

endoverend said:


> Whether or not it's Zero Escape 3, it will probably still be awesome.


 
Aksys games are great.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Mar 21, 2015)

Just an FYI, it now says 0302 on the teaser site. So it seems to be a countdown after all, and it's possible the reveal will be in just 2 more days. If not, maybe 9, assuming the counter goes back to 3 after hitting 0, and the 3 drops to 2. Also, one thing I just thought of is that what if this is a reveal for a port of 999? Wouldn't surprise me if they ported the iOS version to Android.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 21, 2015)

ChaosBoi said:


> Also, one thing I just thought of is that what if this is a reveal for a port of 999? Wouldn't surprise me if they ported the iOS version to Android.


They won't set up an own site to hype a mere Android port of an already available iOS game (which fyi is a cutted version of a DS game).


----------



## ChaosBoi (Mar 21, 2015)

It doesn't have to be Android though. What if it's a port for 3DS and/or Vita? I can actually see them porting the at least the DS version for Vita, just so that Vita will also have access to the first game..


----------



## _v3 (Mar 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Aksys games are great.


 
Yes they are, let's just hope they don't overlook again a game breaking bug.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 21, 2015)

ChaosBoi said:


> It doesn't have to be Android though. What if it's a port for 3DS and/or Vita? I can actually see them porting the at least the DS version for Vita, just so that Vita will also have access to the first game..


Nope, it won't be a port. Aksys isn't the developer, Spike Chunsoft is. And as mentioned, Zero Escape failed commercially in Japan, so why would Chunsoft waste time and money into a port?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 21, 2015)

_v3 said:


> Yes they are, let's just hope they don't overlook again a game breaking bug.


 
What bug? I never heard about that.


----------



## _v3 (Mar 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> What bug? I never heard about that.


 
Virtue's Last Reward PEC Room. Basically, if you save in the Pressure Exchange Room (during the escape sequence) there's a high chance you can say goodbye to your save file (if you're playing on a 3DS, the Vita version is unaffected).


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 21, 2015)

_v3 said:


> Virtue's Last Reward PEC Room. Basically, if you save in the Pressure Exchange Room (during the escape sequence) there's a high chance you can say goodbye to your save file (if you're playing on a 3DS, the Vita version is unaffected).


 
Oh that hurts. Is the bug patched now?


----------



## ChaosBoi (Mar 21, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> Nope, it won't be a port. Aksys isn't the developer, Spike Chunsoft is. And as mentioned, Zero Escape failed commercially in Japan, so why would Chunsoft waste time and money into a port?


 
Well, it's not like Aksys can't obtain permission or something from SC to develop their own game or port, seeing as ZE fares a lot better here in the West. I mean, just look at Contra 4 for example. Konami gave development of the game to WayForward, despite WayForward never touching the series before (as far as I'm aware at least). It's not to say this is ZE related, just throwing possibilities out there. It may even be possible that Uchikoshi somehow managed to change SC's mind about the ZE series and this is a simul-announcement.


----------



## _v3 (Mar 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Oh that hurts. Is the bug patched now?


 
Nope, they said it's a memory leak and it can't be patched. They would have to re-release a new cartridge with a fixed rom.


----------



## BrightNeko (Mar 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Oh that hurts. Is the bug patched now?


they released a patch that stops you from saving in the room. An if I recall right during any escape sequence.


----------



## vayanui8 (Mar 21, 2015)

ChaosBoi said:


> Just an FYI, it now says 0302 on the teaser site. So it seems to be a countdown after all, and it's possible the reveal will be in just 2 more days. If not, maybe 9, assuming the counter goes back to 3 after hitting 0, and the 3 drops to 2. Also, one thing I just thought of is that what if this is a reveal for a port of 999? Wouldn't surprise me if they ported the iOS version to Android.


This isn't Square Enix. I doubt they would do a countdown for a port of a game people are hoping to get a sequel to


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 21, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> This isn't Square Enix. I doubt they would do a countdown for a port of a game people are hoping to get a sequel to


 
Hahahaha


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 21, 2015)

BrightNeko said:


> they released a patch that stops you from saving in the room. An if I recall right during any escape sequence.


 
I may still have the older version, since I can save during escape just fine. I will avoid to save in that place then


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 21, 2015)

If it's ZE3 then they have my money already.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 21, 2015)

I want it to be ZE3. I want it to be ZE3 so badly it hurts. It hurts my very soul.


----------



## Janthran (Mar 22, 2015)

Please don't put the fan speculation in the news post. That's.. That's just bad reporting. That anagram is clearly nonsense and shouldn't be warranted.
There's plenty of fan speculation that's better.


> If I take both phrases,
> 
> "dream PENCIL HOPE EYES TEAM"
> 
> ...


 
All of this kind of stuff is ridiculous and clearly just people seeing what they want to see.

That said, I still hope it's ZE3.

Oh, yeah. This is also kind of relevant. RSG were the publishers for ZE in Europe, and..
https://twitter.com/RisingStarGames/status/578950444560568320


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 31, 2015)

The image has again changed to 0301.


----------



## osm70 (Mar 31, 2015)

I hope its not 301 days.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Mar 31, 2015)

More Visual Novel boobs!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 31, 2015)

The stupid neogaf kids managed to get their thread closed.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 1, 2015)

The image changed to 0301 ring.


----------



## osm70 (Apr 4, 2015)

0204
ring


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Apr 4, 2015)

The counter's most likely not going to complete for several weeks, since it seems to be changing on Fridays. The second number could be months with the fourth being weeks, or it could be a digital root, like the room numbers in 999.

And, sorry to spoil anyone's fun, but... as much as I would _love_ for it to be ZE3, the fact of the matter is that Aksys is a localization company. It's even part of their name (Aksys Games Localization, Inc.). Considering they're a localization company, chances are it'll be a localization of one of Uchikoshi's other games, possibly from the Infinity series. I mean, the link is 4infinity.co, for Pete's sake.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't get it. Now it's this:


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 10, 2015)

So, it is a lunar phase cycle / weeks counter?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Apr 11, 2015)

https://twitter.com/aksysgames/status/586267473336471553

Aksys mentioned a fighting game stream, with the 4infinity hashtag. Coins... rings... sounds like an arcade fighter to me. I sure as hell hope that it's a red herring. Even if there was a fighting game made with every single video game character that I love, it wouldn't get me nearly as excited as Zero Escape 3 would be.


----------



## osm70 (Apr 11, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> https://twitter.com/aksysgames/status/586267473336471553
> 
> Aksys mentioned a fighting game stream, with the 4infinity hashtag. Coins... rings... sounds like an arcade fighter to me. I sure as hell hope that it's a red herring. Even if there was a fighting game made with every single video game character that I love, it wouldn't get me nearly as excited as Zero Escape 3 would be.


 
They mentioned stream, so maybe they will reveal something there.


----------



## osm70 (Apr 16, 2015)

ice cream
coin
0203
ring

???


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 16, 2015)

osm70 said:


> ice cream
> coin
> 0203
> ring
> ...


Ice Cream -> Reference to All-Ice
Coin -> Reference to the Casino in 999
0203 -> The sequel to Zero Escape 2 is Zero Escape 3
ring -> Remembe*ring* that you will die if the nineth lion ate the sun

Zero Escape 3 confirmed!


----------



## ferofax (Apr 18, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> Ice Cream -> Reference to All-Ice
> Coin -> Reference to the Casino in 999
> 0203 -> The sequel to Zero Escape 2 is Zero Escape 3
> ring -> Remembe*ring* that you will die if the nineth lion ate the sun
> ...


 
I... umm... *slow clap*


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 18, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> Ice Cream -> Reference to All-Ice
> Coin -> Reference to the Casino in 999
> 0203 -> The sequel to Zero Escape 2 is Zero Escape 3
> ring -> Remembe*ring* that you will die if the nineth lion ate the sun
> ...


 
Sounds legit.


----------



## osm70 (Apr 24, 2015)

Changed to 0202
added Firefighter


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Apr 24, 2015)

osm70 said:


> Changed to 0202
> added Firefighter


Yep, more nonsense. I'm sure WiiUBricker could take "firefighter" and reference the fire extinguisher at the beginning of VLR, or the Incinerator in 999, but like all of his other guesses, it'd be quite a stretch.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 1, 2015)

It seems that ZE3 really is happening. Check those tweets out: http://neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=162314920&postcount=226


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 1, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> It seems that ZE3 really is happening. Check those tweets out: http://neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=162314920&postcount=226


You should have just posted tweet 3 and 4, since 1, 2, and 5 are irrelevant. Of course, he only says "I think" but I love to play the devil's advocate.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 1, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> You should have just posted tweet 3 and 4, since 1, 2, and 5 are irrelevant. Of course, he only says "I think" but I love to play the devil's advocate.


I'm a lazy person. If I have the opportunity to save a few clicks and copy/pastes I take it.


----------



## osm70 (May 2, 2015)

It is starting to get weird.
The number is now 0105.
Shotgun was added.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 2, 2015)

osm70 said:


> It is starting to get weird.
> The number is now 0105.
> Shotgun was added.


It's been weird the whole time. At the beginning there were words that could be found in the page assets, but then they removed those and gave us different ones. Also, the 5 at the end isn't necessarily weird. The counter goes down on Friday, and there are 5 Fridays this month.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 4, 2015)

http://www.reddit.com/r/ZeroEscape/comments/34lc4o/the_logic_behind_the_aksys_4infinity_teaser/

Seems legit.


----------



## osm70 (May 4, 2015)

http://li.brari.us/ - nice try in the same font
http://whois.domaintools.com/brari.us - proves that it is related to Aksys (name server)

Gab


----------



## osm70 (May 15, 2015)

1/216


----------



## Gabbynaruto (May 15, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what's with the 10th Anniversary tag in the page source code?


```
<meta name="keywords" content="Aksys Games,Aksys,Torrance,page,access,10th anniversary">
```
 
Cause this has kinda been bugging me more than the random words and the numbers themselves... Aksys 10th Anniversary is July 14 next year, so... what's up with the tag?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 15, 2015)

Gabbynaruto said:


> Can anyone tell me what's with the 10th Anniversary tag in the page source code?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hmm. Well, Torrance, California is where they're located. The 10th anniversary thing is a bit confusing, though... none of Uchikoshi's games have been released 10 years ago. Remember 11 was, coincidentally enough, released 11 years ago. EVE: New Generation was released 9 years ago. It seems to have nothing to do with the release dates of his games, or Aksys' forming.


----------



## Gabbynaruto (May 16, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Hmm. Well, Torrance, California is where they're located. The 10th anniversary thing is a bit confusing, though... none of Uchikoshi's games have been released 10 years ago. Remember 11 was, coincidentally enough, released 11 years ago. EVE: New Generation was released 9 years ago. It seems to have nothing to do with the release dates of his games, or Aksys' forming.


 
Wouldn't it make sesne though, for them to announce a game that will be released on the 10th Anniversary. I mean, it could be EVE: New Gen, like, they announce it soon with the release date next year, in August. But, I'm more inclined to a different game, since they specifically have Torrance in there as well, which makes me think it is most likely Aksys' 10th anniversary. So, like, they announce a game, maybe something in the Zero Escape series, that will be released during a 10th anniversary event. Kinda what whent through my mind after I took some more time to think about it.


----------



## osm70 (May 28, 2015)

Sorry for being so late.
0102
New scrolling text: 34.0419


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 28, 2015)

I'm keeping my hype ground level still, just waiting for the official announcement of whatever this is. I need it to be ZE3. I need it to be ZE3 so badly. Teasing us for over two months now is just cruel.


----------



## Terenigma (May 28, 2015)

- Delete post - 



Spoiler



I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT GAME IT IS THO LOL


----------



## osm70 (May 28, 2015)

Acordning to reddit those numbers are coordinates of Anime Expo.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/L...1!3m1!1s0x80c2c7c76a01ef3d:0xf629c020e23429b5


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 28, 2015)

osm70 said:


> Acordning to reddit those numbers are coordinates of Anime Expo.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/Los Angeles Convention Center/@34.0419,-118.2687928,21z/data=!3m1!5s0x80c2c7c75ba24b91:0xb22ccd0f9a6378f0!4m7!1m4!3m3!1s0x80c2c7c76a01ef3d:0xf629c020e23429b5!2sLos Angeles Convention Center!3b1!3m1!1s0x80c2c7c76a01ef3d:0xf629c020e23429b5


Which lines up perfectly with this Reddit theory linked above where they predicted based on the progression of the counter with some logical thinking that it would end on Anime Expo. This basically confirms the theory, at least in part. If we assume they're correct in how they came to it, it really can only be ZE3. Based on the earlier tweets too, it will be one hell of a trolling if it isn't ZE3 at this point.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 28, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> It will be one hell of a trolling if it isn't ZE3 at this point.


 
Its Spelunker Z!


----------



## osm70 (May 28, 2015)

-118.2687 was just added.

It is the second coordinate of the Anime Expo.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 28, 2015)

The several month-long countdown is boring enough as it is. But now we actually know what it's about. Even boringer.


----------



## osm70 (Jun 10, 2015)

The number is now 000303.

New scrolling text added:
CUT-HERE


I feel like they are trolling us.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 10, 2015)

osm70 said:


> The number is now 000303.
> 
> New scrolling text added:
> CUT-HERE
> ...


Old news at this point. Try to follow the Gaf thread.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 3, 2015)

Zero Escape 3 has been officially announced. Waiting for a legit page to cover it before I make it USN.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 3, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Zero Escape 3 has been officially announced. Waiting for a legit page to cover it before I make it USN.


Mother of God! It's fucking happening guys!


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 3, 2015)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/zero-escape-3-has-officially-been-announced.392123/


----------

